# CPE Agility Nationals 2011 - High In Standard!!



## And (Apr 5, 2010)

We finished up our first big national agility event this weekend in Minnesota! Going to CPE Nationals I didn't have any expectations. I just wanted to have fun and my goal was to try and get a Q. Turns out we ended up doing better than I would have imagined!! 

Friday: We had 3 runs each day; 1 Standard and 2 Games..
_Fullhouse_: Q - Our first run of the weekend. Belle knocked the double jump which made me change my plan mid-run, but we ended up qualifying! 

_Standard_: Q & 3rd place - Belle had a nice Standard run but knocked the double jump again which put us in 3rd place, we would have placed higher. Very pleased with her contacts this round and all weekend!
_
Wildcard_: NQ - Knocked only 1 bar in a "wild card" which cost us the Q. Otherwise a very fast run!!

Saturday:
_Standard_: Q & 4th place - Knocked a bar which was totally my fault. I learned this weekend that I tend to turn too fast which causes Belle to knock bars. We still Q'd with a nice time, but the knocked bar put us in 4th place. 
**After the 2nd round of standard only Belle and one other dog had Q'd in both standards! So we were cumulatively in 2nd place. If we Q'd on Sunday in standard I knew we would get a big award!  (Which made me very nervous and excited for Sunday)

_Jumpers_: Q - Knocked a bar and we had a little mishaps in the run but we still ended up with a Q. Probably our only "not so good run" of the weekend.

_Jackpot_: NQ - We had a great opening, but I tried to play it safe on the gamble which really messed us up. Looking back I wish we would have tried it a different way. 

Sunday:
_Colors_: NQ - Had the fastest time in the 8" dogs but we knocked a bar which you cannot do in colors. I turned too fast because I was more worried about the end of the course. One of my favorite runs of the weekend!

_Snooker_: NQ - Tried to do all 7's in the opening. We would have been ok but Belle popped out of the weaves on her third 7 and I didn't know you needed to correct it from the same side of the weaves. So I wrapped her around to the other side of the weaves so we got buzzed off. Stupid mistake by me! But now I know! And I know we would have placed well in this run too! 

_Standard_: Q & 2nd place - So this run would determine if we would get a "big" award at our first nationals. I was very nervous. But once we started running it went away. It was not our fastest run, but the bars stayed up, we made our contacts, and ended up in 2nd!

Waiting around for the results I KNEW we would be 1st or 2nd in the 8" Level 4 Standard Class. The results were posted and the dog ahead of Belle did not qualify. I couldn't believe it!! So we went to the award ceremony and sure enough they called our name as the High In Standard Regular 8" in Level 4! 

Here is our loot from the weekend!









So I couldn't have been more proud. We Q'd, we placed, and we won High in Standard. And most of all, we had a BLAST. I was proud of all of our runs, and we were SO close in all of them. We could not keep the bars up which cost us in a few runs, but I am still smiling over the weekend!

I will post videos and pictures when/if I get them! Now we take some much needed time off from lessons, and we have (most likely) our last trial of the summer. I'm hopefully leaving for Australia for 5 months in July so we are trailing in TDAA in 2 weeks for our last trial!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

congratualtions, I don't know the rules for CPE as I'm only used to AKC agility but It looks like you came home a winner at the end of the weekend and that's awesome!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow! Congratulations to both of you!!!!


----------

